# Had a bad day



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

I feel like I have been doing pretty well. My husband has been gone 2 1/2 months now, and it has finally sunk in that he never coming back (idiot). Anyway, I have been eating better, exercising more, spending time with friends, and learning to love myself again. Well, today I had a major setback.

I woke up feeling drained and I think I am coming down with a cold or something. All I can do is think about my husband, miss him, and reflect on our marriage. I have been feeling crabby, pitiful, and ate like a pig today. I just want this day to be over with, and wake up with a new attitude.

Is what I am feeling normal? I am tired of this roller coaster of emotions!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes it's normal. When you are not feeling well all sorts of negative things can creep into your head.

Find other things to do when your thoughts turn negative.


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Yes it's normal. When you are not feeling well all sorts of negative things can creep into your head.
> 
> Find other things to do when your thoughts turn negative.


Thanks. Food has always been my crutch. Now I go for a walk to make myself feel better. Walking was not an option today though. I gotta work on some alternatives. Anyway, tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a bad day that turned into a better day. 

Such a rollercoaster.

Appreciate life minute by minute because that is all that you have.


----------

